# Ponds!



## Csilover (Mar 6, 2006)

My mom has been wanting to get a pond for the front yard, you know, one of those kind they have at Atwoods, with the waterfall and whatnot?

Well, I was wondering, can you put fish in there? Like pond fish (duh)?

And if not, what is another way, like a DIY way, that would be cheap, and look really nice?


----------

